# Lost channel on PDX-F4



## Dmanj (Jan 2, 2011)

I have an Alpine PDX-F4 and a few months ago, I noticed one of my channels would cut in and out (channel 2 specifically). It would make a staticy sound in the speaker and then come back on. I sent it in to Alpine for warranty and got it back a few weeks ago. Lately I've noticed the channel cutting out again a couple times.

Anyone else have this issue with their PDX amp? Anyone know what could be causing this?

I'm going to send it in to Alpine again, so hopefully it will get fixed. However, since the warranty is up this coming summer (July I believe), if it is not completely fixed by then, how difficult would it be for me to fix it myself? What are the chances I ruin this amp trying?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

well if you want to replace it with a rock solid amp, i have the first gen 4.150 that has been running like a champ for a year and a half running.


----------



## Dmanj (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks. But for now, I'll see what happens with this one. If when the warranty runs out its still not fixed I may consider it.


----------

